# Bethlehem Steel Plant.... Sparrows Point, Maryland



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

First picture approaching the Scott Key Bridge on RT 695 North bound eastern spur. Entrance to Baltimore Harbor. Little Island in the water used to have cannons protecting the harbor in the horse and buggy days.

I got to take a picture on a nice day.

All you can see in the picture used to be the Bethlehem Steel mill. 

Theres a lot more that you cant see the place used to be humongous!

I will get better pictures.


A wiki of it.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sparrows_Point,_Maryland


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow... that is big. What were you hauling in your tanker?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

choo choo said:


> Wow... that is big. What were you hauling in your tanker?



I was empty from delivering 7000 gals Mineral Spirits to an asphalt plant.
Was on the way back to Jersey to pickup a load of Xylene.

It was a nasty day as rain was moving in.
I will get some better shots on a nice day.


----------

